# Just curious



## Omightydarkone (Feb 5, 2019)

Anybody ever though about grabbing just what you need to survive and never worrying about living around the human population again. The way the world has become these past 10 years kind of sucks and i dont know how much longer i can cope around a large number of people anymore.


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Feb 5, 2019)

*I feel like that everyday, you're not alone.*

*I'm making plans to do just that in the near future! Just going to give everything up and take off on my bicycle!*


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Feb 5, 2019)

Every single day I'm locked into a day to day job I think the same thing...get out, "hide away in the back of a cave...." as some kids have said before.


----------



## train in vain (Feb 5, 2019)

No. Only you. Youre the only one.


----------



## BusGypsy (Feb 28, 2019)

Omightydarkone said:


> Anybody ever though about grabbing just what you need to survive and never worrying about living around the human population again. The way the world has become these past 10 years kind of sucks and i dont know how much longer i can cope around a large number of people anymore.



Same... the political climate, climate change, impending war, natural disaster. things are getting bad, shit's gonna hit the fan. best to prep yourself best you can for impending SHTF doom.


----------



## Prometheus (Mar 1, 2019)

Yeah I concur, even urban travel is getting to be a drag. I'm looking towards hitting the trails and backwoods and abadoned places like a new frontier movement anticipating the collapse of the post-industrial hegemony. Thinking it'd be smart to have a partner or even a small crew for this endeavor, possibly even a horse eventually.


----------



## BusGypsy (Mar 1, 2019)

Prometheus said:


> Yeah I concur, even urban travel is getting to be a drag. I'm looking towards hitting the trails and backwoods and abadoned places like a new frontier movement anticipating the collapse of the post-industrial hegemony. Thinking it'd be smart to have a partner or even a small crew for this endeavor, possibly even a horse eventually.



Yeah this! I always think, that if shit were indeed to hit the fan, the rich are soft and easily frightened. Campers, vagrants, hobos, travellers, etc. are gritty! Tough! Survivors! Clever! Resourceful! Eat the rich  it'd be interested. Travellers are already off-the-grid, tough and independent. So many skills and learning transfer to outdoor living and prepping. Most people don't actually know how to build a shelter, forage for food, take care of themselves. I'd say more hobos and homeless know more on how to survive than someone sheltered in a bubble.


----------



## Omightydarkone (Mar 2, 2019)

My plan by spring is to find a large undeveloped piece of land and build a small hut or cabin and spend a year or two there and think on whether or not this is the life for me or a more modern civilized life is the route i need to take. I prefer the outdoors and have been brushing up on my survival skills. Currently in the process of racking up the gear im gonna neex. Typical stuff, clothing, shoes, rifle, fishing gear, a few tools necessary for building a cabin, fire starter etc. Also going to look into a satellite phone just in case I'm not cut out for it and I'm about dead. Now the location is the problem. I have yet to come up with a secluded enough area and other than canada and alaska there isn't really to much of a vast open area in north america where someone wouldn't stumble across my dwelling.


----------



## Prometheus (Mar 2, 2019)

Oregon, Idaho, Montana have plenty of squattable, uninhabited lands. I squatted federal land in the mountains of southwest Oregon for 3 years without a single unwanted visitor the whole time.


----------



## Omightydarkone (May 7, 2019)

Did you unsquat willingly or were you discovered after those three years cause I'm looking to not be discovered ever


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 7, 2019)

Omightydarkone said:


> Anybody ever though about grabbing just what you need to survive and never worrying about living around the human population again. The way the world has become these past 10 years kind of sucks and i dont know how much longer i can cope around a large number of people anymore.



You need other people to survive, so you better grab a couple of those to go with you before you head out.


----------



## Omightydarkone (May 12, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> You need other people to survive, so you better grab a couple of those to go with you before you head out.


 I already got a few people that are down with the idea. To many people will cause a problem though. Being that far out in the woods though and away from civilization there will be only one or two ways to solve a problem. Plus more peope means more mouths to feed and more food you have to save when winter is coming a bigger cabin has to be buold more equipment has to be luged around. I plan to be at a point to were the people i came with are no longer around me and im on a lake by myself


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (May 12, 2019)

It doesn't really sound like a very good idea.


----------



## Omightydarkone (May 13, 2019)

to most it might not be.


----------

